
Decentralized Identity Trilemma - macieklaskus
http://maciek.blog/decentralized-identity-trilemma/
======
wildbunny
Some more discussion on the topic over here:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=4459113.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=4459113.0)

~~~
macieklaskus
Interesting idea, thanks for the link.

I think the direction is right -- the solution probably lies in deriving
scarcity from intelligence unique to the brain (for now).

Both brains and computers can perform pattern recognition. Computers are
better at this task because they can be scaled and brains cannot. Therefore,
this form of intelligence lies in the domain of financial capital. It can be
abstracted through the cost of performing arithmetic operations (Proof-of-
Work).

Brains can perform abstract thinking (answering the question why), computers
cannot. If we could create a metric tied to the ability, it would be nested in
the human capital.

I'm skeptical in regards to the practical application proposed in the thread.
Even if this is robust, it'd be incredibly wasteful. The whole point of PoW is
that it's moving computation from the brain onto a chip. This would go the
other way around.

------
cateye
Blog is down:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180821150052/http://maciek.blo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180821150052/http://maciek.blog/decentralized-
identity-trilemma/)

